# The official ss.org Agile 8 order thread!



## darren (May 13, 2008)

In case you missed the the announcement, *ordering for the Agile Intrepid Pro 8 is now officially open!*

Kurt said orders would be open for a couple of weeks for this initial run (i'm sure he'll be ordering a few extras as well) so everyone should have a chance to put down their $325 _non-refundable_ deposit, with the balance due on shipment, which is expected in early August.

So post here if you've ordered... i'm just curious to know how many are actually following through.

I got mine! (Pro 8, ordered May 10.  )

I think ordering for the Standard should be coming shortly.


----------



## Ishan (May 13, 2008)

I'm waiting for a quote on a custom, if it doesn't work out I'll order an Intrepid Pro right away. Fingers crossed


----------



## Kronpox (May 13, 2008)

According to Kurt half of the initial run is already spoken for! Get in your orders boys!


----------



## technomancer (May 13, 2008)

I thought the whole point of preorders was that he was going to size the initial run to the number of orders 

Personally I'm a little torn as I love everything about the Pro, but I freaking hate active pups with a passion.


----------



## B Lopez (May 13, 2008)

Sweet.

I'm looking forward to the ash one though.

Wouldnt mind this one though if the ash one will be longer.



technomancer said:


> I thought the whole point of preorders was that he was going to size the initial run to the number of orders



Same here


----------



## Ishan (May 13, 2008)

I sent a mail for a quote on a custom on May 11 and still no answer, should I re-mail Kurt or is that a normal wait time?
I don't want to miss the first run if it doesn't work out :/


----------



## Codyyy (May 13, 2008)

GOD DAMN NO MONEY!


----------



## maliciousteve (May 13, 2008)

If half the orders are already spoken for then looks like I won't have the money in time. I'll be quite annoyed if I miss out


----------



## Splees (May 13, 2008)

maliciousteve said:


> If half the orders are already spoken for then looks like I won't have the money in time. I'll be quite annoyed if I miss out




actually, there is only one left.


----------



## maliciousteve (May 13, 2008)

you've got to be shitting me...


----------



## Kronpox (May 13, 2008)

Ishan said:


> I sent a mail for a quote on a custom on May 11 and still no answer, should I re-mail Kurt or is that a normal wait time?
> I don't want to miss the first run if it doesn't work out :/



If you're asking for anything extravagant then it may take him that long to confer with the factory and get back to you.

I'd say re-email him anyway, after dealing with me I'm sure he's used to anxious people emailing him nonstop trying to throw money at him


----------



## Splees (May 13, 2008)

I shit you not.


----------



## B Lopez (May 13, 2008)

Eh, what the fuck.

I ordered one


----------



## Splees (May 13, 2008)

Kronpox said:


> If you're asking for anything extravagant then it may take him that long to confer with the factory and get back to you.
> 
> I'd say re-email him anyway, after dealing with me I'm sure he's used to anxious people emailing him nonstop trying to throw money at him



I heard the quote goes up each time you email him and change something.  

better make sure you know what you want in the first message.


----------



## technomancer (May 13, 2008)

Aaaand they're showing as out of stock. Which is more than a little bit stupid for a pre-order since the number of orders should determine what gets ordered from the factory. Ah well, guess that solves my problem with the EMGs


----------



## Splees (May 13, 2008)

Perhaps Kurt will put up another "batch" of pre-orders?


----------



## Kronpox (May 13, 2008)

Splees said:


> I heard the quote goes up each time you email him and change something.
> 
> better make sure you know what you want in the first message.



Well yeah, if you want to add things to your order it costs more money. Makes sense to me?


----------



## technomancer (May 13, 2008)

He will if he's smart 

I'm also curious to see what the deal is with the run of the other ones with ebony boards


----------



## sakeido (May 13, 2008)

I'm holding out for an ebony board.. I was fine with maple, especially since it sounded like ebony wouldn't be available, but if he's actually going to do it thats what I'm going to get.
I'm surprised how fast they sold out, when did the preorder start? I missed it..


----------



## Splees (May 13, 2008)

Kronpox said:


> Well yeah, if you want to add things to your order it costs more money. Makes sense to me?


that's not what I mean.
not just the price of adding materials or anything. it's because it takes up more of his time. my brother was going to get a 6 string version of the interceptor pro. kurt thought he meant a seven string, so my brother sent kurt a message to corrected him and he said that the quotes would go up. it went from $500 to $700 from beginning to last message.

so basically every message had to be paid for.. 

there are a lot of people wanting a customized guitar from them, he probably deals with a lot of tire kickers. that's the way I see it.


----------



## maliciousteve (May 13, 2008)

sakeido said:


> I'm holding out for an ebony board.. I was fine with maple, especially since it sounded like ebony wouldn't be available, but if he's actually going to do it thats what I'm going to get.
> I'm surprised how fast they sold out, when did the preorder start? I missed it..



A few hours ago


----------



## technomancer (May 13, 2008)

Splees said:


> that's not what I mean.
> not just the price of adding materials or anything. it's because it takes up more of his time. my brother was going to get a 6 string version of the interceptor pro. kurt thought he meant a seven string, so my brother sent kurt a message to corrected him and he said that the quotes would go up. it went from $500 to $700 from beginning to last message.
> 
> so basically every message had to be paid for..
> ...



Might also have been because there is no Interceptor Pro 6 string version so it would be more expensive to make one.


----------



## Kronpox (May 13, 2008)

Splees said:


> that's not what I mean.
> not just the price of adding materials or anything. it's because it takes up more of his time. my brother was going to get a 6 string version of the interceptor pro. kurt thought he meant a seven string, so my brother sent kurt a message to corrected him and he said that the quotes would go up. it went from $500 to $700 from beginning to last message.
> 
> so basically every message had to be paid for..



That's not my experience, Kurt originally told me it would be $900 at least for the custom 8 and the final quote was $650


----------



## Splees (May 13, 2008)

hmm, I missed out on the preorders, maybe I'll go custom?

haha well I don't care, it was my brother's guitar. He got an ESP kh2 shortly after, so I don't think he minds right now.


----------



## TimothyLeary (May 13, 2008)

I've problems with rondomusic page.

I want to know how much I will pay for the shipcosts, but when I click on checkout, it says "Your shopping cart is empty.", but I already put the guitar on cart!!

Do I need to register on site to work?!
Can help me, cause I need to know how much I will pay in total. 

thanks.


----------



## Kronpox (May 13, 2008)

Leary, you're probably having trouble because it's out of stock. So putting it in the cart won't work.


----------



## Ishan (May 13, 2008)

So I sent a mail directly to Kurt, now waiting


----------



## Splees (May 13, 2008)

If it was in-stock, it looks like shipping would be around $96 USD to Portugal.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (May 13, 2008)

its stupid to do a pre-order that isnt going to determine the overall number made


----------



## Splees (May 13, 2008)

It looks like only four pre-orders.  Let's hope he puts up more. I was scrambling to get my cash this morning, by the time I got it, the deposits were gone.


----------



## TimothyLeary (May 13, 2008)

Kronpox said:


> Leary, you're probably having trouble because it's out of stock. So putting it in the cart won't work.





Splees said:


> If it was in-stock, it looks like shipping would be around $96 USD to Portugal.



Thanks guys, I didn't see it.

It will be a second chance to order again, soon?

I hope! 

ps: i'm honest, I can't understand if you are saying that this guitar is good or could be better, i Just know that I want one!


----------



## Splees (May 13, 2008)

The Agile guitars I've had were all nice. Even though this is the first eight string guitar they've made, I'm not worried.


----------



## kruneh (May 13, 2008)

Congrats to everyone that was faster than me... 
I hope there will be another chance.


----------



## TimothyLeary (May 13, 2008)

Splees said:


> The Agile guitars I've had were all nice. Even though this is the first eight string guitar they've made, I'm not worried.



But I'm too far, and if there was a problem I can't do nothing, or maybe I will pay to much with the VAT costs and that shit, but damn, the guitar is hot, and I want a 8-string for real.

Sold out is just real bad..


----------



## TemjinStrife (May 13, 2008)

I'm sorry guys... that really sucks. I didn't expect the first run to be so limited.

I managed to snag a preorder as I saw someone mention Tuesday as the "go day" in the thread, so just checked every few hours at work and got one.

If it's got issues, well, it's a risk I'm taking. But I trust in Rondo's reputation and at the very least Kurt's willingness towards customer satisfaction... and I know the resalability of these will be high if I really don't like it.


----------



## darren (May 14, 2008)

My guess is that the first batch of Pro and Standard models are deliberately small in order to make sure there aren't any production issues. (And this wouldn't be unexpected... the same has taken place with other models as well.) However, i do remember Kurt saying that the pre-orders would be open for a couple of weeks and that the size of the first run would be determined by demand. 

Maybe there aren't enough bridges and pickups available to do that. I do know that he was pre-ordering a number of bridges and pickups to do the first run, so maybe there's only going to be 5 Pro and 5 Standard models to start.


----------



## TemjinStrife (May 14, 2008)

...really? I'm surprised they lasted as long as they did then...

I also hope that there will be extra QC on these first instruments... 

One also has to wonder how many EMG 808s one can secure at any one time... I'm not sure if that is a "standard production" pickup yet, and obviously the vast majority of them are headed towards Ibanez and ESP.


----------



## Stitch (May 14, 2008)

Oh fuck this.

Any idea when more will be available? This was my birthday present to myself... (7 days )


----------



## darren (May 14, 2008)

Hopefully Kurt will let us know what's going on. This definitely seems different from what we were told a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (May 14, 2008)

i didn't order, but i'd just like to send a congrats and well done to all you guys, especialy darren for making this happen. great work guys!


----------



## Demeyes (May 14, 2008)

I wouldn't be surprised if there was a problem on the site. We've been hearing that we'll all get one if we want one of the initial run. I wouldn't expect that to change. 
Anyways, I still really want one.


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle (May 14, 2008)

I'd imagine the next run will be after these initial guitars are done, so we've got tilll August/September to wait.

:-(


----------



## AudiodesignNYC (May 14, 2008)

I posted the same question on the original thread about the initial order being made in direct correlation to the pre-orders. Then saw the link yesterday, did a transfer of funds and then they were sold out. Bummer. I hope this gets clarified and the rest of us have some sort of idea as to when we can grab one. I for one do not want wait past August and will just buy one from another company if need be as I want to start recording new material around Sept/Oct. The savings over the ESP/Ibanez would've gone towards a few extra pieces of gear. Ah well........


----------



## ElRay (May 15, 2008)

Splees said:


> ... it's because it takes up more of his time.


I don't think that's the case. I got a similar price jump asking for a 7-string version of a 6-string body. 6's and 7's aren't quite like Legos, they're not that interchangeable.

Ray


----------



## Celiak (May 15, 2008)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

I just found out now and they are already sold out...


----------



## st2012 (May 15, 2008)

I'd be all over one of these if Kurt wasnt already making a 7 for me. Shit, I almost ordered one anyway, looking forward to seeing these when they arrive.


----------



## Shannon (May 15, 2008)

Man......I don't wanna wait ANOTHER 3 months. This sucks. MAKE THE INITIAL RUN LARGER! We're already ready to BUY. Let's just do it already!


----------



## Celiak (May 15, 2008)

I could wait another three months, but the specs are perfect the way the way are with this one. There is nothing on it that I would want to change on it so I hope the other runs are similar.


----------



## TemjinStrife (May 15, 2008)

Celiak said:


> I could wait another three months, but the specs are perfect the way the way are with this one. There is nothing on it that I would want to change on it so I hope the other runs are similar.



I'm almost 100% sure they will be identical. We spent a lot of time ironing out specs, hardware and wood choices, and construction details. Doing all that work for 10 guitars is hardly a good business choice.


----------



## Ishan (May 16, 2008)

I'm struggling a bit on ordering my custom (I need to send an international money order by snail mail, so complicated for a computer geek like me ) but I should have my 30" scale Intrepid Pro in 4 months  I'm so excited


----------



## Drew (May 16, 2008)

What were the final specs for the Standard? I prefer passives/bolt on to actives/neck thru, but I prefer a maple board to both, so... 

For $650 I might just chance it if they extend the initial order.


----------



## TemjinStrife (May 16, 2008)

Drew said:


> What were the final specs for the Standard? I prefer passives/bolt on to actives/neck thru, but I prefer a maple board to both, so...
> 
> For $650 I might just chance it if they extend the initial order.



The Standard is maple board/ash body/maple/walnut bolt-on neck/passive pickup/Agile bridge

The Pro is maple board/maple/walnut neck-thru/mahogany wings/EMG 808/Hipshot bridge


----------



## Drew (May 16, 2008)

Standard it is.


----------



## Stitch (May 16, 2008)

Drew said:


> Standard it is.



That's what I'll be grabbing it as soon as my bank account recovers from James' assault on it.


----------



## Drew (May 16, 2008)

I figure I'll have to go custom for a pickup that doesn't suck, but let's be realistic, aside from chugging and giggling I'll probably try to do mostly fingerstyle/touchstyle with the thing...


----------



## technomancer (May 16, 2008)

Drew said:


> I figure I'll have to go custom for a pickup that doesn't suck, but let's be realistic, aside from chugging and giggling I'll probably try to do mostly fingerstyle/touchstyle with the thing...



Or just swap the pickup out when you get the guitar


----------



## darren (May 16, 2008)

Drew said:


> ... aside from chugging and giggling I'll probably try to do mostly fingerstyle/touchstyle with the thing...



I think i'll possibly be doing the same. Likely biased more towards the chugging and giggling, though i am seriously thinking of putting a GraphTech piezo in it.


----------



## Ishan (May 16, 2008)

I'm seriously thinking on ditching the EMG on my custom pro and get a Swineshead Apex as they are direct replacement  I'll have to add some little pieces of maple so it doesn't look bad


----------



## Wolfv11 (May 17, 2008)

anyone heard or owned or played these swinesheads?? Im very tempted to order a set for my 7621 and hopefully if i get an Intrepid sometime later this year, ill drop a pair of those in there as well.


----------



## ledzep4eva (May 18, 2008)

Are there any pics of the Pro and Standard that are being ordered available?

Sorry, found them 

So hang on, the Pro is $650....?


----------



## darren (May 18, 2008)

Yes, the Pro is $650 and the Standard is $499.


----------



## Drew (May 19, 2008)

technomancer said:


> Or just swap the pickup out when you get the guitar



 No, I meant custom pickup, not custom guitar.


----------



## TimothyLeary (May 19, 2008)

I just order my Intrepid pro! it will be 3 long months, but I hope to be a happy man in the end.


----------



## KEVORKIAN (May 19, 2008)

Crap... Is there any point if I place an order today? Did I miss the run? 

I'm Confus-ed.


----------



## technomancer (May 19, 2008)

You're SOL. Kurt extended the run by a couple of guitars, but that's it until after the first run to make sure there are no problems. Unless of course you want a Standard. Preorders for the Standard model haven't happened yet.


----------



## Shawn (May 20, 2008)

Nice! Very cool.


----------



## TemjinStrife (May 20, 2008)

technomancer said:


> You're SOL. Kurt extended the run by a couple of guitars, but that's it until after the first run to make sure there are no problems. Unless of course you want a Standard. Preorders for the Standard model haven't happened yet.



Indeed. Watch this space... odds are only 5-10 Standards will be sold in this initial run.


----------



## Drage (May 20, 2008)

Im definately considering this. I'll might order one if they put out a second run, $650 is a steal.


----------



## Wolfv11 (May 21, 2008)

As soon as they start taking orders for a second run; ill be all over that.
then ill buy an extra EMG 808 and drop it in there. 
If my money situation was a little bit better, (which in a month or so it will be!) i wouldve grabbed one of the first ones.

However I really would prefer to wait and see how these guitars will be, and Im pretty sure it will just enforce my decision.

I really would prefer to see the pro offered in another color or something though, something like the Standard Intrepid, or something else, fingers crossed for the next batch.


----------



## DyvimTvar (May 21, 2008)

Well, I'm gonna nab a standard if I can, then when the second run of pro's comes I'll get one of those also, never owned a neck-thru guitar before!


----------



## eelblack2 (May 22, 2008)

I'd be in for a standard.


----------



## NoSleepTilMetal (May 24, 2008)

Damn... I told myself that I wouldn't even consider buying an 8... but the standard will go for less than $500? The only thing I don't love about it's specs is the stock pickup. 

...Anyone know of any replacement 8 string pickups, preferably passive and not too much more than $100-200?


----------



## zimbloth (May 24, 2008)

NoSleepTilMetal said:


> ...Anyone know of any replacement 8 string pickups, preferably passive and not too much more than $100-200?



For a single or a full set? If set, no I don't.


----------



## technomancer (May 24, 2008)

NoSleepTilMetal said:


> Damn... I told myself that I wouldn't even consider buying an 8... but the standard will go for less than $500? The only thing I don't love about it's specs is the stock pickup.
> 
> ...Anyone know of any replacement 8 string pickups, preferably passive and not too much more than $100-200?



It will be $525. For $200 you could get a BKP or Lundgren since you only need one pickup and not a pair.


----------



## NoSleepTilMetal (May 24, 2008)

nah, just a single. I couldn't even imagine routing one of these behemoths hahaha.



technomancer said:


> It will be $525.




Ah, just saw this in another thread. Still there is no denying it is a FAR greater deal than anything the big boys (Ibanez, ESP, etc) have put out.


----------



## zimbloth (May 24, 2008)

NoSleepTilMetal said:


> nah, just a single. I couldn't even imagine routing one of these behemoths hahaha.



I can't speak for Lundgren's prices, but I could get you any BKP 8-string pickup for well under $200.


----------



## NoSleepTilMetal (May 25, 2008)

Swineshead appears to have two different 8 string humbuckers available. Available with wood veneer stuff on top too! Looking pretty good for 8 strings nowadays.


----------



## TemjinStrife (May 25, 2008)

The Swineshead 8s are direct replacement (screw hole wise and dimension-wise) for EMG 808s. They may not match up with Lundgrens or the passive Agile 8 pickup. Personally, I'd consider a Q-tuner...


----------



## DyvimTvar (May 28, 2008)

Agile Intrepid Standard 8 Charcoal / Ebony *ORDERED*


----------



## ajdehoogh (May 28, 2008)

DyvimTvar said:


> Agile Intrepid Standard 8 Charcoal / Ebony *ORDERED*


 
Same here.


----------



## technomancer (May 28, 2008)

DyvimTvar said:


> Agile Intrepid Standard 8 Charcoal / Ebony *ORDERED*



Me too


----------



## Wound (May 28, 2008)

technomancer said:


> Me too



Me three!


----------



## technomancer (May 28, 2008)

Wound said:


> Me three!



Actually you four 

Somebody didn't answer the poll 

Looks like you got the last charcoal / ebony one they're showing out of stock now.


----------



## XEN (May 28, 2008)

Oh well on the ebony... I got a charcoal/maple. Definitely looking forward to it. And yeah, the poll looks underinflated!!


----------



## Wound (May 28, 2008)

technomancer said:


> Actually you four
> 
> Somebody didn't answer the poll
> 
> Looks like you got the last charcoal / ebony one they're showing out of stock now.



Sweet! Was lucky with that one :-D


----------



## techjsteele (May 28, 2008)

Agile Intrepid Standard 8 Charcoal / Maple *ORDERED . *This is so awesome that Kurt made an affordable 8-string.


----------



## ajdehoogh (May 28, 2008)

techjsteele said:


> This is so awesome that Kurt made an affordable 8-string.


----------



## Ishan (May 28, 2008)

tr00e


----------



## DyvimTvar (May 28, 2008)

Damn I'm so bloody excited now! Finally, I can try out an 8-String, and what a pretty one at that! Next stop is BKP for a lovely passive to put in it when it arrives! 

Thank you Kurt, honestly, thank you, you've brought a specialist instrument to a wider market, it's Valhalla for you!


----------



## darren (May 28, 2008)

Heh. Anybody order one of each?

Like me? 

I may need to get a mod to change the poll to include a "BOTH!" option.


----------



## DyvimTvar (May 28, 2008)

I was going to order both but missed out on the Pro's


----------



## TimothyLeary (May 28, 2008)

can we enter in to a time machine and travel to august/september?! I want my intrepid so bad!!!


----------



## Splees (May 29, 2008)

This is great.. I'll be one of the last to get one. I'm moving around the time they're shipping out. GRRR. I ordered the burst, maple board btw.


----------



## Ishan (May 29, 2008)

I'll certainly be the last to get my Pro as it's a custom, so don't complain


----------



## Splees (May 29, 2008)

Ishan said:


> I'll certainly be the last to get my Pro as it's a custom, so don't complain




SUX2BU 


I'm going to see how the standard comes out.. I'll probably go the custom route after I get settled.


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle (May 29, 2008)

Ordered a Charcoal / Maple 8. \m/


----------



## SnowfaLL (May 29, 2008)

It was really hard to pass on those. I dont even want an 8 but just seeing all that maple gave me an itch in my wallet.

Thankfully they sold so quick, if they were still available late last night I probably woulda pulled one off.

Ill be expecting lots of pics of the maple ones.


----------



## nuclearvoodoo (May 29, 2008)

shit.. I think I missed out :/ I want to buy one NOW and I am ready to purchase.. can someone point me in the right direction? It says they are out of stock? I spose this means the first run is over ?


----------



## technomancer (May 29, 2008)

nuclearvoodoo said:


> shit.. I think I missed out :/ I want to buy one NOW and I am ready to purchase.. can someone point me in the right direction? It says they are out of stock? I spose this means the first run is over ?



Yes out of stock means the first run of that model is sold out.


----------



## Drew (May 29, 2008)

The maple board standards are already gone? Damn.


----------



## ibznorange (May 29, 2008)

goddamnit


----------



## techjsteele (May 29, 2008)

Unless Kurt hasn't updated his site yet, the DarkBurst/ Maple Standard 8's are still available. I just checked it less than a minute ago.


----------



## ibznorange (May 29, 2008)

so is the DB ebony

i need to go buy some money, ill brb

fuck youuuuuu nonjob!


----------



## techjsteele (May 29, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> so is the DB ebony
> 
> i need to go buy some money, ill brb
> 
> fuck youuuuuu nonjob!


 
I know, it was killing me when they did the run of the Intrepid Pros, and I had no money to put down on it. At least I was able to get in on this run of Agile 8-strings.


----------



## Ishan (May 29, 2008)

I've almost pulled the trigger on a second Agile 8  must... wait... custom... gas... NO!! bad clicky hand BAD!!


----------



## kruneh (May 29, 2008)

I can´t even find the web page for ordering the Standard...?


Edit: Nevermind, stupid me, found it.


----------



## TimSE (May 30, 2008)

EDIT: Done it! Standard DB ebony for me


----------



## Mattayus (May 30, 2008)

Lucky fucker. It's things like this that get people like me in debt... See, i dont even really WANT an 8 string. I've considered it, many times, but i just don't think i'd ever write anything on it really, i'd only want it for the novelty. When ibanez released the 2228 i was alright with that because it's way out of my price range and it's got EMGs. Two reasons to not buy it. Now this little fucker comes along and it's like dangling in my face goin "c'mooooonnn!! so what if you don't play me, at least i'll be there, just in case....". Little bastard.


----------



## TimSE (May 30, 2008)

Mattayus said:


> Lucky fucker. It's things like this that get people like me in debt... See, i dont even really WANT an 8 string. I've considered it, many times, but i just don't think i'd ever write anything on it really, i'd only want it for the novelty. When ibanez released the 2228 i was alright with that because it's way out of my price range and it's got EMGs. Two reasons to not buy it. Now this little fucker comes along and it's like dangling in my face goin "c'mooooonnn!! so what if you don't play me, at least i'll be there, just in case....". Little bastard.


----------



## Wound (May 30, 2008)

Mattayus said:


> Lucky fucker. It's things like this that get people like me in debt... See, i dont even really WANT an 8 string. I've considered it, many times, but i just don't think i'd ever write anything on it really, i'd only want it for the novelty. When ibanez released the 2228 i was alright with that because it's way out of my price range and it's got EMGs. Two reasons to not buy it. Now this little fucker comes along and it's like dangling in my face goin "c'mooooonnn!! so what if you don't play me, at least i'll be there, just in case....". Little bastard.



Same with me...I have an addiction to guitars...I have to have them. When the RG2228 came out I had to have it, cause of course I wanted to tune lower and play around with it, but I didn´t need it. I wanted to have it in my collection before they disappear from the market. And now that I have it I love it, and this guitar comes along, I absolutely do not need it, but it´s nice and for that price...I HAVE TO HAVE IT IN MY COLLECTION! 


What I really need to start doing, it stop buying guitars and start saving for equipment hehe, but theres always some guitar that comes out that I have to own hehe.


----------



## Mattayus (May 30, 2008)

Yeah man, it's horrible. So, has anyone actually got their mitts on one of these beasts yet in order to review it?


----------



## Ishan (May 30, 2008)

None exist yet, maybe Kurt have some prototypes or something


----------



## KEVORKIAN (May 30, 2008)

Shite!... are these all gone if the cart says not in stock?


----------



## Ishan (May 30, 2008)

yes


----------



## KEVORKIAN (May 31, 2008)

Dammit. I have been drinking since I read that.


----------



## darren (May 31, 2008)

I'm buying an 8 because i need to baffle people with more strings in order to mask my complete lack of skill. I've been playing sevens long enough that people are starting to catch on... TIME TO UPGRADE!

I should be playing 9 strings by 2014, and 10 by 2020.


----------



## TemjinStrife (May 31, 2008)

darren said:


> I'm buying an 8 because i need to baffle people with more strings in order to mask my complete lack of skill. I've been playing sevens long enough that people are starting to catch on... TIME TO UPGRADE!
> 
> I should be playing 9 strings by 2014, and 10 by 2020.



Hehe. Sounds like me, sadly enough.

Although my band is currently without a bass player, and having our guitarist (who is a really good fingerpicker) play around with bass and guitar lines simultaneously is tempting.


----------



## nuclearvoodoo (Jun 2, 2008)

I ordered a Standard Dark Burst Ebony. Can't wait to try it out. I'm most likely going to put a swineshead APEX pickup in it. I use an RG2228 currently for my new metal band, so I needed another 8 string... something different


----------



## Ishan (Jun 12, 2008)

My order finally got through  (my thx goes to the bank for delaying this that long  )
Now I'm a proud future owner of a custom Intrepid Pro. Thx again to anyone involved, Kurt & Darren first 
(I'm the 11th vote for a Pro mainly because mine can count as a normal one as I only changed the scale  )


----------



## B Lopez (Jun 24, 2008)

So is Kurt just going to email us when they're ready, or will there be an announcement here.

Im sure to miss one or the other so just wondering


----------



## darren (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm pretty sure Kurt will be sending out "final payment due" notices directly to everyone who paid a deposit.


----------



## auxioluck (Jul 7, 2008)

Hmmm....it doesn't say out of stock anymore...does this mean i can put a deposit down?


----------



## Splees (Jul 8, 2008)

auxioluck said:


> Hmmm....it doesn't say out of stock anymore...does this mean i can put a deposit down?



did you add it to your cart? I just did and they all said out of stock.


----------



## B Lopez (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm starting to feel that first bit of anxiousness now


----------



## mnemonic (Jul 8, 2008)

ooh, man, i can't wait to see these things!


----------



## ajdehoogh (Jul 9, 2008)

B Lopez said:


> I'm starting to feel that first bit of anxiousness now


 
 I can't wait for mine.


----------



## Kronpox (Jul 9, 2008)

B Lopez said:


> I'm starting to feel that first bit of anxiousness now



only now? I had that long before I even put in my deposit


----------



## B Lopez (Jul 9, 2008)

Kronpox said:


> only now? I had that long before I even put in my deposit



Only a little bit.  I don't know why I bought it but I'm glad I did. 

I know I'm just going to pretend I'm Meshuggah for a week.


----------



## techjsteele (Jul 9, 2008)

I can't wait for mine to show up! The time is flying for me though, as I've been busy at work. A godsend for sure!


----------



## elrrek (Jul 9, 2008)

I'm looking forward to people receiving theirs, posting that they are awesome and then starting to save for the next batch.


----------



## TimSE (Jul 9, 2008)

Gas is takin hold now ...
dark burst with ebony board for me!
how lon gis the wait now? 2 months? half way ish i think


----------



## darren (Jul 9, 2008)

Well, ordering was mid-May, and i Kurt said "August delivery" for the Pro and "September" for the Standard, so my guess is that we're 4-6 weeks away from the Pro models hitting, and maybe another couple of weeks later for the Standard.


----------



## Enemyofreali7y (Jul 10, 2008)

I will consider ordering one when he puts a little black on it. Right now, it's not Meshuggah fit for me. 

I want an 8 string bad, and have heard many good things about Kurt's stuff, but a black body and rosewood fretboard would make that mofo PERFECT!


----------



## Ishan (Jul 10, 2008)

Charcoal ash/ebony is Meshuggah enough IMHO.


----------



## foreverburn (Jan 8, 2009)

Enemyofreali7y said:


> I will consider ordering one when he puts a little black on it. Right now, it's not Meshuggah fit for me.
> 
> I want an 8 string bad, and have heard many good things about Kurt's stuff, but a black body and rosewood fretboard would make that mofo PERFECT!



LAME!

Not Meshuggah enough. HAH! 

You could always send it overseas and ask Martin or Fredrik to rub their nuts on it.

Sorry this was just so lame I couldn't resist.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 8, 2009)

foreverburn said:


> LAME!
> 
> Not Meshuggah enough. HAH!
> 
> ...



Dude, you realize this topic was from last year? Like early last year.


----------



## foreverburn (Jan 10, 2009)

Dusty201087 said:


> Dude, you realize this topic was from last year? Like early last year.



So what I'm new to forum. It's all new to me.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 14, 2009)

foreverburn said:


> So what I'm new to forum. It's all new to me.



True. And  from Knox county, OH


----------



## Rick (Jan 14, 2009)

Just seems like something dumb to say when bumping a thread.


----------



## GRmaryvale (Jan 14, 2009)

Dammit, this scared the shit out of me. I thought this was a new thread and pre-orders started.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 14, 2009)

GRmaryvale said:


> Dammit, this scared the shit out of me. I thought this was a new thread and pre-orders started.



Same thing I thought when I saw it. I flipped out .


----------



## highlordmugfug (Feb 19, 2009)

Just wanted to say that I've ordered a pro Ocean Burst in the second run. The wait is killing me.


----------

